

Growth Hacker - wslh
http://www.google.com/insights/search/#q=%22growth%20hacker%22&date=1%2F2012%2012m&cmpt=q

======
akshxy
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4309345>

This could be one of the reasons :)

